# "Strepituoso" in Brahms' 1st piano sonata, scherzo



## Amaya&beet

There's a small challenge in the scherzo of Brahms' first piano sonata: the passage beginning with a massive chord, spreading from the end of the 3rd octave to the 4th, followed by powerful pairs of notes in octave which accompany each other in this pattern: right hand - left hand, intermixed by pauses, falling downward to the small octave. The dynamic is ff. Pressing the damper pedal seems to be convenient, but often turns everything into a chaos. Has anyone ever overcome this?


----------

